# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Martesa Gay - Gazeta shqiptare

## katana

Gazeta Shqiptare me nje titull me shkronja te medha "Martesa GAY",  ka disa faqe mbi historine se homoseksualizimit ne Shqiperi, dhe ligjit ne duart e Parlamentit per aprovimin e ligjit per martesat brenda homoseksualve, burr e me burre (babi me babi), apo grua me grua (mami me mami)..... 

Ky ligj i eshte "dhuruar" parlamentit tone nga Keshilli i Europes si
nje element afrimi ne dyert e tij..... A perfaqeson ky ligj nje ligj
civilizimi, apo eshte nje ligj imponimi kulturor (.... na gjejne ne te
vegjel dhe te varfer dhe na rrejne me karamele) ?!!!!  A eshte shume heret qe parlamenti te shpenzoj kohen per nje ligj te tille ? 


ja nje pjese e artikullit per me shume dini ta gjeni vet tek ballkanweb.


Nese ne Forumi Shqiptar do te ishte parlamenti shqiptar, si do te "votonte" per nje ligj te tille ? Cilat mund te jene anet pozitive te kodit te ri te familjes? Cilat mund te jene lehtesisht te realizueshme dhe cilat jo?


Kuvendi është duke e diskutuar prej disa muajsh Kodin e Familjes, i cili
është shumë i ndryshëm nga Kodi i vjetër. Aty është hequr neni që ndalon
martesën mes njerëzve me sekse të njëjta, mes dy burrave dhe mes dy grave. 
LAJMI
TIRANE
A mund të martohen dy burra me njëri-tjetrin apo dy gra me njëra-tjetrën? Me
ligjin aktual, jo. Por në Kuvend është duke u diskutuar ligji i ri për Kodin
e Familjes, i cili nuk e ndalon këtë lloj martese. Çfarë s'ndalohet,
lejohet. Kjo është filozofia me të cilën juristët argumentojnë shpesh
qëndrime apo veprime të ndryshme. Edhe në këtë rast logjika qëndron,
megjithëse deputetët nuk duan ta pohojnë me gojën e tyre. Mbase nga frika se
ndokush i quan mbështetës të homoseksualëv. Kjo për ta është e rëndë, sepse
janë shumë afër zgjedhjeve dhe do t'u duhet që të udhëtojnë në fshatra për
të kërkuar votën mes njerëzve me një mentalitet tradicional të theksuar
kundër marrëdhënive homoseksuale. Kodi i Familjes, i cili dje është rikthyer
edhe një herë për diskutim në Kuvend, më saktësisht, në komisionin
parlamentar të ligjeve dhe çështjeve kushtetuese, i ka të përcaktuara të
gjitha martesat që nuk lejohen. Ata pritet ta votojnë Kodin e Familjes në
formatin që është aktualisht, duke mohuar kategorikisht se diçka e tillë
mund të ndodhë. Asnjë propozim për të sanksionuar kufizime nuk do të
pranohet për shkak se në mes është Këshilli i Europës, i cili ka asistuar në
hartimin e këtij ligji. Sanksionimin e kufizimeve Këshilli i Europës do ta
quante si një dhunim të të drejtave dhe lirive të njeriut. 
Në Kodin e Familjes që po diskutohet, në asnjë rast nuk përcaktohet ndalimi
i martesave të homoseksualëve, burrave dhe grave. Ligji në pamje të parë,
duket pak evaziv, por nuk e pengon dot ndonjë çift guximtarësh që të shkojë
në gjendje civile dhe të vendosë kurorë. Nëse gjendja civile nuk pranon ta
bëjë këtë, atëherë juristët rekomandojnë Gjykatën Kushtetuese. Kjo e fundit
vepron sipas neneve të Kushtetutës dhe në të parashikohet mbrojtja e të
drejtave të njeriut sipas standardeve ndërkombëtare dhe dokumenteve të
miratuara tashmë nga Shqipëria. Janë pikërisht këto dokumente të pranuara
nga Shqipëria, të cilat u kanë dhënë mundësi shteteve të ndryshme nordike
apo edhe Holandës, Belgjikës dhe ndonjë tjetri, që t'i pranojë me ligj
martesat e homoseksualëve. Në asnjë rast Gjykata Kushtetuese nuk gjen dot
ndonjë argument ligjor që t'i pengojë këto martesa. Pra, faktikisht, me
miratimin e Kodit të Familjes në formatin aktual, asgjë s'e pengon
shqiptarët që të shikojnë në ndonjë bashki të vendit për një cermoni martese
mes dy burrave që shkëmbejnë unazat dhe puthin njëri-tjetrin apo mes dy
femrash. 

Kodi i ri i Familjes
Ligji i ri përckton që martesë mund të lidhë gruaja dhe burri që kanë
mbushur moshën 18 vjeç.
Ligji i ri ndalon vetëm martesa: 
** të personave që kanë një martesë ende të pazgjidhur
** të paralindurit dhe të paslindurit, motra dhe vëllai, ungji dhe mbesa,
emta dhe nipi, si dhe fëmijët e vëllezërve dhe të motrave, vjehrri dhe
nusja, vjehrra dhe dhëndri, njerku dhe thjeshtra, mes personave më të meta
mendore

Kodi i vjetër i Familjes
Martesa lidhet mes një gruaje që ka mbushur 16 vjeç dhe një burri që ka
mbushur 18 vjeç.
* Ndalohen martesat brenda të njëjtit seks. 
* Ndalohen martesat mes vëllait dhe motrës; 
* Ndalohen martesat mes kushërinjve të parë; 
* Ndalohen martesat mes njerëzve të një gjaku, mes vjehrrit dhe nuses, mes
vjehrrës dhe dhëndrit, mes njerkut dhe thjeshtrës.

LLOJET E MARTESAVE
** Martesa klasike burrë-grua
** Martesa me kontratë që rregullon regjimin pasuror të bashkëshortëve,
kohën dhe mënyrën e administrimit të pasurive të përbashkëta, si dhe mënyra
e ndarjes së saj pas zgjidhjes së martesës
** Në Kodin e ri të Familjes njihet edhe bashkëjetesa, e cila përcaktohet si
një bashkim fakti, e karakterizuar nga një jetë e përbashkët që paraqet një
karakter stabiliteti dhe vazhdueshmërie midis dy personave që jetojnë në
çift

----------


## manoklla

Mori fun ene shqipria tani, u bom si gomorrah. Mir ja bote enver hoxha atyre qafirve pederast, fen ju lute. E ka bo zoti femren si rrush e ka bo, po te degjenerumit qe snjofin din ene imam i thon mekatit aferim. Mos me dalt noi cift burrash perpara se kom per ti degjeneru ne dru.

----------


## alvi

Ca do na imponoje Evroa heres tjeter.
MArtese me dele e me lope?

----------


## katana

epo kjo qe motoja e 1990's 
" E duam shqiperine si gjithe Europa"

----------


## angeldust

Po ik or lali, sikur i ka plotesuar Shqiperia te gjitha kerkesat e Evropes, qe te arrije puna deri te homoseksualet... Mua ma merr mendja se jo per te martuar, por edhe nqs. nje cift homoseksual thjesht bashkejeton, shoqeria shqiptare i merr inat dhe i diskriminon vete pa pasur nevoje per ligj. Si mund nje homoseksual te deklaroje orientimin e tij ne mes te nje grupi shqiptaresh? Une s'mund ta imagjinoj dot nje gje te tille. Jo se dhe kjo eshte e drejte po..., s'i ka erdhur rradha Shqiperise deri ne ate pike!

----------


## Henri

Homoseksualet dihet qe jane dhe ata pjese e shoqerise shqiptare. Madje nuk eshte dicka qe po "na e sjell Europa" meqe u hapem keto 13 vjetet e fundit. Kenge Dylberave u jane kenduar e u kendohet akoma ne Shqiperine e mesme. Ligjerimi i marteses midis sekseve te njejta, pervec dhenies se lirise ketyre individeve te drejtojne vete jeten e vet, ndihmon dhe ne funksionimin e drejte te shoqerise. Dihet qe sado ta frenosh njeriun, ai perseri do te kerkoje te beje ate qe ndien. A thoni do te ishte me mire ta injoronim e çligjeronim egzistencen e tyre? Do te ishte me mire te kishim nje pjese te shoqerise te shtypur e te kishim konviktet e QS-se fole kurverimesh homoseksuale? 

Sa pune i prish secilit nga ne se me ke e ndan tjetri krevatin, menderen apo jeten? 

Tani ca histori mbi homoseksualitetin ne Shqiperi:

TIRANE

Familje fanatike, gra të mbuluara me çarçafë kokë e këmbë, turqizimi i shoqërisë shqiptare, ushtarë që shkonin në vendet e largëta në shërbim të Turqisë. Kjo ka qenë tabloja e vendit shekuj më parë, kur nisi të përhapej në masë marrëdhënia homoseksuale. Zanafilla nis në rradhët e ushtrisë turke si dhe shqiptarët që shkonin nizam në rradhët e tyre. Qëndrimi për vite rradhazi në shërbim i dha një shtysë të shpejtë homoseksualitetit. Me ardhjen e Ataturkut nisën dënimet e para mbi ushtarët homoseksualë. Në fakt tabloja e parë ndryshon shumë me kohën e sotme. Atëherë shumica e burrave u kthyen në biseksualë, kur, veç marrëdhënieve me gratë e tyre, gjenin në pazar ndonjë dylber të bukur. Thuajse të gjitha këngët e Shqipërisë së mesme të viteve të mëvonshme u këndonin dylberëve, këtyre djemve bukuroshë që bënin rolin e femrave. Zona ku homoseksualiteti ishte më masiv, ka qenë Shqipëria e Mesme, duke veçuar: Kavajën, Elbasanin, Lushnjën, por pa lënë shumë pas zonën e Dibrës, si dhe jugun e Shqipërisë. Elbasani e Kavaja thuajse e kishin "ligjëruar" të qenit homoseksualë. Shkaku kryesor i kësaj gjendjeje erdhi pikërisht si pasojë e izolimit të femrës dhe të fanatizmit. Dukuria ishte më e përhapur te njerëzit e pasur, të cilët nuk shikonin

 më për vajza të bukura, por për djem të bukur, të cilët shpesh paguanin. Në fillim të viteve 1900 raportet nisën të ndryshonin, megjithatë vazhdonin të thureshin këngë për dylberët me të njëjtat subjekte, me të njëjtat vargje. Kjo gjendje, pas një kohë letargjie e konspiracioni, triumfoi në fillim të viteve 1990 me formimin e shoqatës së homoseksualëve. Nuk ka ndonjë shpjegim për hartën e homoseksualëve në kohë, megjithatë shumë theksojnë se shkak kryesor i fenomenit ka qenë pikërisht "gruaja me perçe". 

_ Origjina e ketij shkrimi eshte pak e vaget per mua. E lexova dje tek nje liste shqiptare ne internet dhe m'u duk interesante_

----------


## katana

ti e di qe un nuk jam kundra lidhjeve e martesave te tilla po ama aktualiteti i shoqerise shqiptare persa i perket homoseksualizmit eshte e tille qe nuk e pranon. ate dite qe te kalohet ky ligj thua se do ndryshoj opinoni i shqiptareve, mos do ti hapin krahet e ti pranojne. 
deri sa te ndryshoj vete shoqeria eshte e kote me duket qe te kerkojne martesen

----------


## Henri

Populli yne i lashte e ka pregatitur qendrimin e tij edhe ndaj kesaj ceshtjeje qekur ka thene: "Çudia me e madhe tre dite zgjat!"

Ajo qe thua ti eshte deri diku e drejte, bija ime qe vazhdon te ndash krevatin me nje femer  :buzeqeshje: . Vetem se e mira e pare e drejtperdrejte nga ky ligj eshte se, kur femra e rrahur nga femra dashnore me te cilen bashkejeton shkon te ankohet ne organet perkatese, nuk do te marre mbledhje supesh si pergjigje per ndihmen qe kerkon, pasi punonjesit e rendit nuk do dine se ne ç'ligj ta fusin aktin kriminal te bajojëses (bashke-jetonjeses dmth).

Populli yne dikur nuk pertypte dot as martesen me dashuri, por predikonte martesat ne djep, pasojen e te cilave ca nga ne po e vuajne akoma :d

----------


## liliella

ajo te eshte besuar ne konfidence moj. po nejse plas nga inati ti :buzeqeshje: 


sa per temen ne fjale me mbetet te them qe jeta aktuale e homosexualve ne Shqiperi duhet te mbijetoj dhe ballafaqoj vetveten e pastaj ti kerkoj shoqerise pranim "acceptance"

do te kthehem perseri ne kete teme dhe te ndaj me ju eksperiencen time ne nje klase titulluar "lesbians in film and literature". sa te rrosh do mesosh !

----------


## katana

ne zgjati tre dite po e bej hallall. 

me ate qe ke thene me siper dalim tek nje ceshtje tjeter -martesa ne pergjithesi.  mua me sigurojne qe martesa midis homoseksualeve nuk shikohet njesoj sikur midis dy hetereseksualeve. po meqe jetojne ne nje mjedis heter dhe ato detyrohen te martohen pak a shume per te njejtat arsye qe martohen dhe tjeret. 

mua per vete sme ka ra keq deri me sot qe e ndaj krevatin me nje femer.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Mendova se më the se s'ishte e udhës me fol ashtu mor Henri! Ja ku u paske diftu edhe ti një  :ngerdheshje:  , nesje, mua s'do t'më dukesh nej ndryshim ligjërimi apo jo ligjërimi i martesave të tyre. Prap homoseksual do ngelen ata që janë, por veçse do ti qetsoj më shumë jetën që kanë midis tyre. Kjo besoj se do t'na ndihmonte ne heterove, sepse ata/ato zdo t'kishin nevoj më të ngrinin zërin ashtu si e bëjnë sot me paradat e tyre. Një gjë që më ka bërë shumë përshtypje ka qënë një party që kam vajtur me dy shoqe të mijat dy vjet më parë. Njëra prej tyre ishte lesbike, ndërsa tjetra sagllom, dhe pa më tregu se ku po shkonim, më thanë se ishte një party i modh diku. Nesje shkojmë aty, futena brënda, dhe kur shof ishte veçse me gay dhe lesbike. Heterot ishin pakicë aty, numuroheshin me gishta, megjithatë s'mund të thoja kush e kush s'ishte. Dhe unë që mundohesha ti rrija pranë shoqes time, për t'u mbrojtur nga ata të tjerët... por një gjë që më bëri tepër përshtypje është fakti se nuk më ngahu njeri, as edhe një shikim... unë bojsha punën time, nënkuptohet pranë shoqes time, ndërsa lesbiket dhe homot bonin të tyren, Aspak fërkim apo edhe shikim... kjo është tull fare për një rob që pëlqen seksin e kundërt. Pse mendoni se gay-it i hedhin syte meshkujve normal? Sepse në vetvete e ndjejnë si një mbrojtje ndaj të drejtës së tyre. Po ashtu edhe lesbiket, megjithëse ato janë më të mbledhura në grupet e tyre. Po të kishin të drejtat e tyre gay-it besoj se s'do të ishin aq të hapur saç janë sot. Në vetvete gay-it janë femra në zemër, por meshkuj në trup, ndërsa e anasjellta lesbiket. Ashtu kan lind ata/ato, racë tjetër njerzore... 

ku ka si femrat...  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  
kur e dim se çfarë jemi, pse duhet me e vra mëndjen se çbojnë të tjerët... e di që për mua si vajza s'ka gjë tjetër, ndaj s'do t'më bënin përshtypje puna e të tjerëve... 

përshëndetje
drini.

P.S. Henri, gabimisht e ke vënë "super moderator", apo e ke pas ndërmënd "super moderatore"? Kot për kurjozitet se edhe Henri është "nick" mashkullor... nejse të fala.

----------


## Akus

> _Postuar më parë nga Henri_  megjithatë shumë theksojnë se shkak kryesor i fenomenit ka qenë pikërisht "gruaja me perçe".


Edhe andej nga perendimi ne fakt gruja me perce eshte shkaku i homosexualizmit!!! Nga i nxirrni kto budalliqe mer amon!!!
Kur vjen puna per te shfajesuar homosexualizmin nxirren lloj lloj preteksesh.Nje here thuhet eshte e lindur , tani po degjojme qe paska influencu gruja me perce. Pfff

Qe homot do e gjejne menyren per tu mpleksur , kjo dihet , por te aprovosh nje ligj te tille do te thote shume me teper . Kjo do promovoje idene se te jesh homo eshte dicka normale.

Nuk do shume mend te kuptohet se homosexualizmi eshte nje veprim i ndyre dhe nje semundje e shoqerise.

Arsyetimi per kte ceshtje duhet nisur pikerisht ne percaktimin e homosexualizmit.Nese percaktohet si nje fenomen i peshtire te cilin cdo kush e deshiron jashte familjes se tij , atehere pse duhet ti japim dore dhe te drejta ?

Mire e tha dikush ktu , kjo eshte imponim "kulture"(degjenerimi do ta quaja une) nqs kerkohet nga europa.
Pastaj mos harroni qe ka vende te bashkimit europjan qe nuk e kane ate ligj.

----------


## katana

atehere kur paska vende te tjera te bashkimit europian pse pikerisht iu kerkoka shqiperise ky ligj. 

ka probleme me te medha sesa martesa e homove ne shqiperi. 
pse nuk kerkohen te drejta me elementare po i marrin kto gjera persembrapshi (njeri me thot qe te behemi shok me greket  :buzeqeshje: ) 

dhe njehere ceshtja nuk eshte nese qenja homo eshte normale apo jo se per ate jane hapur mbi 100 tema te tjera neper forum 
po c'fare ka ndikuar qe ky ligj te arrij deri ne parlamentin shqiptar 
dhe ndikimet qe do ket ky ligj kur te kalohet.

----------


## Ryder

Nuk hyme dot me gjoks ne Europe, tani duan te hyjme me b*the...

----------


## Akus

:ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## {Princi}

> _Postuar më parë nga Aryan-SS_ 
> *Nuk hyme dot me gjoks ne Europe, tani duan te hyjme me b*the...*


 :ngerdheshje:  
Epo nji metode do e gjejme....
o Henro ja ke fut kot mami.... Gjithmon vendet perendimore shqyhen per nr gay-sh ne krahasim me vendet e lindjes larget apo edhe arabe....Pastaj se clidhje ka percja qe i vihet *gruas* me martese *ndermjet 2 burrave*  spo e kap una :ngerdheshje:  

Sa per ate amerikonin qe thot cligj do na imponoje europa prap neve??? Ishalla seshte ligj per te drejtat e gay-ve se knej nga vendi jot i dashur(USA) jan bo me shum se meshkujt qe dun femra ,..Kan fitu mazhorance  Vec kur te na hyjn ne senat(ne mos kan hy edhe se una)

----------


## Henri

Mami e ka dekllaruar qe nuk e shkruajta une ate copen me lart, keshtu qe kur lexon, perdor syte, dhe leje menderen e shkrete te mbaje peshen e trupit. Une e lexova diku dhe e solla ketu per diskutim.

----------


## twist

> _Postuar më parë nga alvi_ 
> *Ca do na imponoje Evroa heres tjeter.
> MArtese me dele e me lope?*


...kesaj i thone (me plot gojen) *U PRISH DYNJOJA*
po pse mer edhe Shqiptareve u paska fillu me ju hy ne qejf PESHKIMI e?
(lol)

----------


## macia_blu

me iku truniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, e mandej denjojme me sha  kanunin e leke dukagjinit. duhen tredh e lidh per  kanopi keto lloji burrash sidomos ne shqiperi .

----------


## |-|e|\|a

nuk di kush duhet te na preukupoje me shume:
egzistenca "de facto" 
apo 
"de juro" e nje devijacioni?

----------

